# Saturday night @ waxstock



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Whos up for going for something to eat and a beer after prep on sat night thinking 16 finalists event organisers and trade people.

Find somewhere that can cater for us and grab a mini bus or something

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

think where staying in the town centre


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

I am up for that


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

We will have to find somewhere thats in the radius of everyone but see if we can make it work


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im checking into the hotel, then heading to a BBQ at friends in Milton Keynes. Should be back at hotel by 10..Maybe grab a few beers in the Harvester.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that close to holiday inn and a few other hotels? Maybe the best place to stay as i think people going to waxstock have dominated the hotels near by


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd recommend the Cuckoo at Alwalton, walking distance from showground, nice place, good food and ale. I go there quite often... usually with better looking people that you lot though !


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> ... usually with better looking people that you lot though !


Mark, we are talking about the same Peterbourgh??...The home of the 6 fingered, carrot muncher...:lol:...Or is that just their ice hockey fans... :lol:

Do you have Zymol wash caddy in stock and are you taking some to the show?..If so, put my name on 1...And no, I dont want a pink one!!

Steve


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Tank said:


> Is that close to holiday inn and a few other hotels? Maybe the best place to stay as i think people going to waxstock have dominated the hotels near by


Harvester is right next to the hotels and show ground


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I had my Stag in Peterborough so i can erm................recommend.............erm a night spot.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool looks like harvester to me will have to talk about it sat day time


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Harvester is OK, Cuckoo is better.

I used to meet an ex-GF at the Cuckoo, she wasn't from Peterborough !

Will take caddies, 1 has your name on it, thanks


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

There is also another pub grub place under the same chain as the Cuckoo just past the Crematorium and not far from the showground either.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's the fizwilliam arms or green man if you can remember that far back, it's past the crematorium. If you head towards elton there is a pub called the black horse and a loch fyne resturant


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Thats the one yea, been there a few times, never knew it as the Green Man but thats what we all call it. Also a very good Indian in the town called Bombay Brasserie.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

We are going to the Harvester or maybe the Cuckoo. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Cuckoo, Harvester is so last year.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

What time? Im thinking around 6:30.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm off to fox and hounds down the road


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going to go to the cuckcoo later I think


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Look out for a fat bloke in blue check shirt with moany wife and grumpy child. Rescue me!


----------

